# Current Posters list



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I keep forgetting about this, but if anyone would like their details updated on the Current Posters thread please post here or PM me and I'll try my best to get it right!   .  Please tell me what stage you should be marked as being at.


Bx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks for the PM's


keep them coming!


Bx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Bump!


I'm going to put a new list up in a couple of days so if there are any more changes/additions please let me know.   


Bx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you for doing this Boggy! I can be updated as waiting for SW to be allocated for home study  xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

All done Bee Bee   


The new current posters list should now be at the top of the list of topics - it would be great if we could keep this up to date to help us all keep track of who is at which stage.


Any changes/updates please me know    


Bx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you Boggy xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Boggy

Guess you could put me in the 'waiting to be matched' lot for #2!

You're doing a great job.

OT x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

i'm at the 'well ive sent the registration form in and have to wait now' stage


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

((((hugs))) Katie - I hope that you hear something soon xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

OT and Katie C - you've been added to the list.


Hope you both hear some good news soon   


Bx


----------



## Rossi (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Boggy,
Can you add me to the list too!
Approved at panel April 2010 - now waiting... and its so so hard! 
Thanks Zoe x


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Boggy - please add me too?!  I am also waiting to be allocated a SW to start home study... Thanks!


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Have added you both


Hope your waits are both short ones   


Bx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Boggy, can you add me please. 

We have just completed our Prep course, May 2010 and are just about to start our home study.

Thanks, Mrs Dibbles


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

That's you added Mrs D.


Bx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Shhhh but can you add me as being asssessed for number 2


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Suzie!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Yayyyyyy!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Lady In Pink (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Boggy - not sure if I am too late. Wondered if you could add me to the posters list. I am new today and am trying to get to know who is who.

I have just started on the jouney, so a real newbie!

Cheers 

Lady In Pink
X


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

That's you on the list    It's never too late.


Bx


----------



## odpchick (May 26, 2010)

Hi could you please add me to the list, we have just had the bad news that our IVF has failed and although it is very early days, adoption is the next step..thank you so much xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi odpchick


You've been added to the list.   


Sorry to hear about your failed treatment.   


You'll find lots of support here as you look towards the next stage of your journey.   


Bx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey chick - can you update us to assigned a social worker and starting home study  xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Done xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiya, Could you update as we now have Sunshine with us and waiting to go to court!!
Ta


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

done xxx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Ohh - I need the same update as BEE BEE - assigned a SW and starting home study.
Thanks
GG


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Boggy, just noticed I'm not on the list so could you add me please?  Peacelily (& DH!), one DS (Giggler), placed with us May 2009 and adopted Oct 2009.  Thanks!


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

All done ladies


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Boggy

Can you add me to the list please? We have our initial visit on Monday    

Many thanks,
Bok


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

All done xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Put me down too


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Can you put me down too - started hs Sept 10.

p xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

We've now started HS - going to panel May 2011 xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

All done xx


----------



## zen (Nov 11, 2008)

Please can you add us to the list. Completed prep course in Feb. Assigned social worker today so starting HS in the next few weeks.  Just a wee bit excited.

Zen


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Done xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Can I be added please Bop? 

We have had 2 initial SW visits and are down to do prep course in the new year.

Thank you

x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Done xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello Boggy! I'd love to join your list?! 

We had interview with SW this week and got the go-ahead, starting Prep Course in Jan, then HS, and have been promised Panel by Summer 2011 - fingers and toes crossed!!   

So excited to get to know everyone on here xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Boggy Can you add me to the list please as being approved at panel in Nov 10 and waiting to be matched for 1 child up to age 4.

Thanks


----------



## Kestra (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Boggy,

Can you add me to the list - I am just starting out and have my info evening on Wednesday.

Thanks

Kestra x


----------



## Pink Lady 66 (Sep 3, 2008)

can i be added to list please as approved awaiting match thanks


----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi

Can i be added please

we start prep course on the 17/1/2011

Thanks Keeley


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Boggy,

Can I be added to the list as waiting for SW to be allocated for home study.  Many thanks
Gertie xox


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

All updated  

Any more?

Bx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Boggy Can you add me on the list.
I have my first home visit tomorrow.
Thanks
Skyblu.xx


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Add me too please - 1st Home visit 13/1/11 and prep course starts 16/2/11


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Me please!

Info meeting Jan 14th


----------



## Kestra (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Boggy,

Can you update me again to having my prep course on the 16th - 18th Feb please.

Thanks

Kestra x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

All updated

bxx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello, can you add me too, please.
We were approved july 2009, son came home aged 6 Jan 2010
hoping to start all over again for no. 2 later on this year.


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, could you add me too please.
Thanks x


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

and me!

THANKS


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi

Can I be updated x I also changed my user name from Hawkett x

Were on homestudy now xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

done

bxx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi - could I be moved to approved Feb 11? Thanks GG


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi
Could you add me please?
Had prep course end of march, have a social worker allocated, we are waiting to start the home assessment.
Karen x x


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

GG and KG81 done.


----------



## zen (Nov 11, 2008)

Please can you move me up into awaiting match - approved today for a sibling group of 2, ages group 0-8

Sooo excited....


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

all done

Congrats  

bx


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Boggy,

Can you update me too please as we are due to start Homestudy at the beginning of June please.

Hope you are keeping well.

Maccer x


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Maccer done

Bop


----------



## libby29 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Boggy,
Can you please update me as we've been approved at panel and now awaiting link/match.  thank you xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Libby29 done

Bop


----------

